# Moebius 1/25th Scale 48 Foot Spread Axle Flatbed Semi Trailer



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

This was displayed at the Detroit Area Auto Modelers (DAAM) in March 2019.

It is currently in tooling and will be available late 2019 or early 2020.


----------



## chuckyr (Oct 22, 2011)

3D Printed Mock-Up from the NNL East, Wayne, New Jersey in April 2019.


----------

